# Lost at sea.. Well in a river.



## Nick (3/10/16)

So this past weekend I lost my favourite set up while I was fishing, lets just say its deep under the water and is not recoverable  I want to replace it like for like, and need to know who has stock or who can help in the next 48 hours, I lost a kangertech sub tank (please no clones), and my eleaf iStick,TC 40W.The kangertech is not negotiable but the mod I am willing to change as long as its plug and play and does not require me to change batteries... anyone who has stock please let me know.


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can help you out.

Sorry for your loss @Nick 
Hope you get sorted quick


----------



## Nova69 (3/10/16)

Where in cpt are you?I have one somewhere not in use,if I find it you can have it.
Subtank mini v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (3/10/16)

Nova69 said:


> Where in cpt are you?I have one somewhere not in use,if I find it you can have it.
> Subtank mini v2



Hi morning , I work in the waterfront, but live in Durbanville.


----------



## Nova69 (3/10/16)

Ok I'll pm you later


----------



## wiesbang (3/10/16)

Hi I have a Encom Voidray 60w mod. Has a external battery but can be charged on board. Lemme know if you are interested 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (3/10/16)

Nova69 said:


> Ok I'll pm you later


thanks appreciated.


----------

